# Is there anywhere I can ring from UK for legal advice in Canada?



## Doctorsrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Phew...long title sorry!

I really need some legal advice but I am in UK, I need to find out about divorce/immigration and custody issues in regard to my Fiance coming over and bringing his son.

We have the Citizens Advice Bureau in the UK but I don't expect they can help with canadian law....

Any ideas?

TIA
Lynn


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Doctorsrose said:


> Phew...long title sorry!
> 
> I really need some legal advice but I am in UK, I need to find out about divorce/immigration and custody issues in regard to my Fiance coming over and bringing his son.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn,
That's a tricky one you want someone who is knowledgeable about both countries. This guy Daniel Eames specialises in international divorces so may be able to help www.clarkewillmott.com 
Also you could try a Google search for Canadian Immigration Lawyer, and check out some of the listings that come up. 
Best Wishes Louise


----------

